# Use of My health Declarations immediately before applying for visa.



## jewelthief (May 1, 2015)

Hello!

I have been invited for 189 subclass for which I will lodge my application within next 15 days approx. My question is that should I use "my health declaration" services of DIBP right now as it says on their website that:



> You should use My Health Declarations if you are intending to apply for a visa within the next few months and the visa that you are intending to apply for is likely to be processed within the next 12 months


but in my case it is within next 15 days not few months. Should I go for this service? Is it must? and if I go for this service, can it delay my visa process as I have read somewhere it can take weeks before they assess your medical examination results?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

After you have been Invited, you get 60 days to lodge your VISA...

Once you lodge your VISA online...by paying VISA Fees...and submitting the required documents...CO is assigned in around 50 days (as per current TREND)...then after that in approx. 45-60 days you get your visa GRANT if everything is in place...

ALSO ..IED into Australia depends on PCC OR Medicals date....so to maximize your IED...you should do your medicals around 30 days after submitting your Visa application online ....

Also you can use the health declaration service now and generate the *HAP ID*...

READ THE FOLLOWING THREAD End to End for clear understanding of the Process...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/729746-australian-skilled-independent-189-visa-my-view-2.html#post7030906





jewelthief said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been invited for 189 subclass for which I will lodge my application within next 15 days approx. My question is that should I use "my health declaration" services of DIBP right now as it says on their website that:
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkHoath (May 1, 2015)

Don't use my health declaration

Once you lodge your application within a day or 2 you will get a system generated HAP ID and can book your health exam. It wont slow down your application process.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Better dont use MHD as it might delay your Visa Application lodge (assuming you want the grant soon). If you dont want the grant soon and OK with IED based on the Medicals / PCC date, then you can use MHD. 

You can get the HAP ID even after paying the Visa fees and submitting the application.


----------

